# Rockets & T'Wolves Reportedly Working on Trade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> It was reported in Europe that the Houston Rockets and Minnesota Timberwolves are working on a trade for *Nikola Pekovic*. It would most likely be a draft day trade.
> 
> Pekovic wants to come to the NBA next season and the Wolves offer of $9 million over 3 years isn't enough money for him so they are discussing a trade with the Rockets, who would be willing to pay him what he wants, which is the MLE.


_Via Canis Hoopus, via The Dream Shake, via Red94_


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm thinking it was for their draft pick. Who the hell is this dude to begin with!?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

$3 million/year isn't enough for Nikola Pekovic? He wants the whole friggin' MLE?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I remember being really impressed with him after seeing some of his highlights when he was drafted. Could end up another one of those great moves by Morey. 









http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Nikola-Pekovic-1047/


H: 6' 11"
W: 243 lbs


> STRENGTHS:
> - Efficiency
> - Likes to mix it up inside
> - Setting screens
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

God forbid the Rockets actually get an offensive backup 5 that can put the ball in the basket. By the way, in those highlights he looks way less athletic than I remember. He's going to get his shot blocked a lot because he's not a quick leaper.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you can't get much from highlights, but those highlights are not impressive


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know, I never really heard much or seen much about this guy. Is they the guy they drafted last year?




Hakeem said:


> yeah you can't get much from highlights, but those highlights are not impressive


It looks like he's jumping with 100 lb weights tied to his legs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He was drafted in '08 at 31 - top pick in 2nd rd. Everywhere I've seen, he was looked at as a potential top 10-15 pick if not for the contract situation then. Regarded as one of, if not the best player overseas. Seems to be quite decorated there, too.



> Pro career
> Won 3 Serbian Championships: (2006, 2007, 2008)
> Won 2 Adriatic Championships: (2007, 2008)
> Won the Serbian Cup: (2008)
> ...





HKF said:


> God forbid the Rockets actually get an offensive backup 5 that can put the ball in the basket. By the way, in those highlights he looks way less athletic than I remember. He's going to get his shot blocked a lot because he's not a quick leaper.



I was thinking that too. Though on others, I've seen him do some finesse moves like nice duck and under type to score. Not sure if he does it a lot though and only so much you can take away from highlights. Guess, we'll see.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Can he rebound and alter shots!?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> God forbid the Rockets actually get an offensive backup 5 that can put the ball in the basket. By the way, in those highlights he looks way less athletic than I remember. He's going to get his shot blocked a lot because he's not a quick leaper.


maybe he thinks he can fake NBA players by his moves?


----------

